# Hey everyone



## guncrazy72 (Oct 2, 2009)

I shoot a lot of competitions with pistols in USPSA but since I bought a bow last year for deer season I have another new hobby I like to do as well. I am thinking about trying out some of the 3d archery matches around here so I am hoping to learn a thing or two from this forum.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

guncrazy72 said:


> I shoot a lot of competitions with pistols in USPSA but since I bought a bow last year for deer season I have another new hobby I like to do as well. I am thinking about trying out some of the 3d archery matches around here so I am hoping to learn a thing or two from this forum.


what do you want to know


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

were here to help! Archers Helping Archers


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

yep


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> were here to help! Archers Helping Archers


x2. Any questions you have and we will be happy to answer them.
:welcome: to AT


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> x2. Any questions you have and we will be happy to answer them.
> :welcome: to AT


yes we will


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

yessir


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

Try us go for it


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to help.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep welcome, any question's just ask.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to AT, you'll like it!


----------

